# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Des Anonymous derrière les barreaux ? Oh really ?
Bon, je vous le dis : il est impossible de penser à la fois en termes d'Internet et de Droit. Non, vraiment, ça rend fou ; N'essayez pas ça ne sert à rien. Ça fait des années que je m'efforce de concilier ces... Pardon ? J'ai déjà fait cette intro ? Ah zut, je me répète. Je me répète. Je me... Pardon ? On a compris ? Ah oui, désolé, mais que voulez-vous, je deviens laxiste et je cède à la facilité de la répétition. C'est à la mode aussi. Tout le monde est laxiste aujourd'hui. Tenez, prenez certaines informations, elles sont répétées en boucle dans l'actualité sans que personne ne s'interroge vraiment sur ce qui est dit. Et le pire, c'est que ça a des conséquences en droit. Vous voulez un exemple ? Ok, ok ça vient, on a cinq minutes quand même, non ? On n'est pas sur MTV, ce n'est pas un clip de droit. Génération d'impatients va. 
Bon, prenons la nouvelle qu'on trouve partout sur internet ces derniers jours. Il paraîtrait, ma bonne dame, que deux Anonymous ont été placés en garde à vue, mardi 2 octobre, par l'Office central de lutte contre la cybercriminalité, rapport à l'enquête qui était menée sur  le piratage de l'intranet du Ministère de la Justice. Un hacker avait dérobé un fichier contenant 1500 e-mails et mots de passe en clair de fonctionnaires de la justice, ce qui aurait permis aux vilains pirates de pénétrer l'intranet du Ministère et d'y piquer des textes de loi en préparation pour les livrer au grand public. Et il a donné des infos sur Facebook à un autre copain hacker.  D'un point de vue juridique, cette information est a priori banale. On connaît la musique :
- l'article 323-1 dispose que "_Le fait d'accéder ou de se maintenir, frauduleusement, dans tout ou partie d'un système de traitement automatisé de données est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30.000 euros d'amende_." Et, "_lorsqu'il en est résulté soit la suppression ou la modification de données contenues dans le système, soit une altération du fonctionnement de ce système, la peine est de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45.000 euros d'amende_". Enfin, cet article précise que "_L__orsque les infractions prévues aux deux premiers alinéas ont été commises à l'encontre d'un système de traitement automatisé de données à caractère personnel mis en œuvre par l’État, la peine est portée à cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 75.000 € d'amende_". 
- L’article 323-2 ajoute que "_Le fait d'entraver ou de fausser le fonctionnement d'un système de traitement automatisé de données est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75.000 euros d'amende_", précisant également que "_Lorsque cette infraction a été commise à l'encontre d'un système de traitement automatisé de données à caractère personnel mis en œuvre par l'Etat, la peine est portée à sept ans d'emprisonnement et à 100 000 € d'amende_."  
- Tandis que l’article 323-3 précise que "_le fait d'introduire frauduleusement des données dans un système de traitement automatisé ou de supprimer_ _ou de modifier frauduleusement les données qu'il contient est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75.000 euros d'amende_". Et comme toujours, il ajoute que "Lorsque _cette infraction a été commise à l'encontre d'un système de traitement automatisé de données à caractère personnel mis en œuvre par l’État, la peine est portée à sept ans d'emprisonnement et à 100 000 € d'amende._".
Donc si je me contentais de faire comme tout le monde, je terminerais cette news par une pirouette verbale dont j'ai le secret et, repus de cette bouillie informative, vous partiriez sans aucun gaz à l'âme, je dirais même plus, vous partiriez l'âme en pet. 
Mais non, rien à faire, personnellement quand je lis ces news, je m'interroge sur un truc : hormis le fait que le hacker a pu utiliser Facebook pour faire passer une info à un autre hacker, ce qui me paraît douteux, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on clame partout que ce sont deux Anonymous qui ont été arrêtés. Et comment sait-on que ce sont des Anonymous d'abord ? De tous les articles que j'ai lus, aucun ne s'explique sur cette appartenance du hacker principal à ce groupe mystérieux. Et pour cause, réfléchissez un peu. Les Anonymous, par essence, et ce n'est pas Vin Diesel qui me contredira, ne forment pas un groupe structuré. Il n'y a pas vraiment de leader et, en tous les cas, les mecs se cachent derrière des pseudos et un masque de Fawkes.
Je pose donc la question : quelle preuve peut-on avoir que le hacker qui a pu rentrer dans la base de données du Ministère fait bien partie des Anons ? Peut-être se vante-t-il d'en faire partie, mais après tout, moi aussi je peux dire que je suis un Anon. Qui va me contredire ? Ce n'est pas un groupe qui impose un droit d'entrée à ses membres. Il n'y a pas de rituels secrets à accomplir, on n'est pas chez les franc macs ici, pas de poignée de main secrète pour se repérer. En fait, tout hacker peut se franchiser Anonymous et bénéficier instantanément de leur notoriété.  
En réalité, c'est bien de ça dont il s'agit, les Anonymous, sont une franchise de l'anarchie. N'importe qui peut se prétendre Anons et ça fait peur et ça excite les médias. Mais qui est vraiment un Anonymous ? Tout le monde et Ulysse. Enfin Personne quoi. D'ailleurs, ça porte bien son nom hein, les membres sont anonymes. Par conséquent, je le répète, pourquoi lit-on partout dans la presse qu'un Anonymous a piraté le Ministère de la justice et qu'il a donné des infos à un autre Anonymous ? Par laxisme sans doute. Parce que l'un d'entre eux doit se vanter d'en faire partie et que personne ne vérifie l'info. Parce que, peut-être, que le hacker ne s'est même pas vanté et que pour les médias aujourd'hui, hacker est synonyme d'Anonymous. Peut-être aussi parce que les Anonymous, les vrais, ont revendiqué cette attaque pour se faire de la pub, alors que le hacker en réalité ne fait pas partie de ce groupe.  
Mais alors, me direz-vous, pourquoi je m'énerve comme ça. Si se faire frissonner avec la version moderne du S.P.E.C.T.R.E amuse les médias pourquoi pas ? Ben parce que toute cette affaire a une conséquence juridique très importante.  Déjà un hacker, seul, qui pirate dans son coin le Ministère de la justice et qui en parle à un autre pote hacker ou qui lui donne des infos, c'est déjà grave (je vous ai rappelé plus haut les conséquences). Mais un hacker, qui fait partie d'un groupe de hackers reconnus de dangerosité publique, alors là attention il risque beaucoup plus gros.  
C'est que l'article 323-4 du Code pénal dispose que "_la participation à un groupement formé ou à une entente établie en vue de la préparation, caractérisée par un ou plusieurs faits matériels, d'une ou de plusieurs des infractions prévues par les articles 323-1 à 323-3-1 est punie des peines prévues pour l'infraction elle-même ou pour l'infraction la plus sévèrement réprimée_".  Dooonc un hacker isolé risque, puisqu'il s'agit d'un site mis en œuvre par l'Etat, entre cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 75.000 € d'amende et 7 ans de taule/100.000 € d'amende. Mais ce n'est qu'un risque. Un bon avocat peut le réduire considérablement et permettre à son client d'écoper d'une peine nettement moins lourde. Il peut obtenir la clémence du juge. Tandis que, si le hacker fait partie des Anonymous, il a droit à l'infraction la plus sévèrement réprimée, donc 7 ans de prison/100 000 € d'amende ; et le juge sera bien moins enclin à la sympathie. Il aura la main bien plus lourde, puisqu'on a affaire à un membre d'une organisation réputée très dangereuse.  Le dossier de ce hacker se présente donc très différemment selon qu'il fait vraiment partie ou non des Anons.
Et il en va de même pour son copain à qui il transmet des infos. Lui, s'il fait partie des Anons, il peut aussi écoper de la peine maximale de 7 ans de taule/100.000 € d'amende (puisqu'il fait partie d'un groupe établi en vue de la préparation d'acte de piratage)  alors que s'il est isolé, il risque moins. Déjà, il n'a commis aucun acte de piratage direct. Il n'est probablement même pas complice. Il est sans doute receleur d'informations obtenues illégalement. A ce titre et selon l'article 321-1 du Code pénal, qui dispose que "_le recel est le fait de dissimuler, de détenir ou de transmettre une chose, ou de faire office d'intermédiaire afin de la transmettre, en sachant que cette chose provient d'un crime ou d'un délit. Constitue également un recel le fait, en connaissance de cause, de bénéficier, par tout moyen, du produit d'un crime ou d'un délit_", il risque cinq ans d'emprisonnement et 37 500 euros d'amende. 
5 ans/37500 € d'un côté, 7 ans et 100.000 € de l'autre, ce n'est quand même pas pareil. Et ici également, la clémence du juge sera plus difficile à obtenir s'il fait partie d'un groupe menaçant ; nul doute que, dans ce cas, sa peine colle de près au maximum encouru. 
Moralité: D'une, se vanter de faire partie des Anonymous c'est dangereux pour la santé quand on est un hacker. De deux, il ne faut surtout pas confondre hacker et Anonymous. Les Anonymous sont un groupe et, de ce fait, ils ont un traitement spécial dans le Code pénal. Ne parlons pas d'eux tant que nous ne sommes pas certains de la véracité de l'information. Et comme c'est une information très difficile à vérifier (puisqu'ils sont anonymes par essence... eh, oh, je sais bien que le carburant est cher, mais suivez un peu quand même), il faudrait dire, à la limite, si c'est bien le cas, que le hacker se vante d'être un Anonymous ou que le groupe Anonymous prétend se revendiquer du forfait commis par le hacker. Mais pas qu'il est un Anonymous, comme si c'était une information avérée.
Merci pour son avocat.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## MisterFreez

Je ne comprends pas très bien d'un coté vous dites qu'ils suffit de se déclarer comme anonymus pour l'être et de l'autre vous parlez des « vrais anonymous ». Qu'est ce qu'un vrai anonymus et comment le distinguer ?

De plus, je ne suis pas juriste mais il faudrait montrer que le mouvement anonymus a eu pour objectif d'attaquer cet intranet, pour que cet article puisse être applicable, non ?

----------


## half

"il risque cinq ans d'emprisonnement et 375000 euros d'amende."

Il y a pas une erreur sur le chiffre ?

----------


## HBK

Un bien bel article qui a le mérite de rappeler tout un tas de points trop souvent négligés par les journaleux en manque de scoopitude.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Half ! Qui note une erreur en plus ! Je suis bien content de te voir !

---------- Post added at 14h48 ---------- Previous post was at 14h41 ----------




> Je ne comprends pas très bien d'un coté vous dites qu'ils suffit de se déclarer comme anonymus pour l'être et de l'autre vous parlez des « vrais anonymous ». Qu'est ce qu'un vrai anonymus et comment le distinguer ?
> 
> De plus, je ne suis pas juriste mais il faudrait montrer que le mouvement anonymus a eu pour objectif d'attaquer cet intranet, pour que cet article puisse être applicable, non ?



Non mais c'est ça qui est beau. N'importe qui peut se déclarer Anonymous, mais ça ne veut pas dire que vous l'êtes pour autant ! Il y a quand même les vrais Anons, ceux qui ont crée l'organisation. Mais comme c'est une organisation anonyme, tout le monde peut s'en réclamer s'il le souhaite ! Ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant que la personne en fait vraiment partie.

Quand à la seconde question, eh bien la preuve est faite par elle-même. Si vous dites que vous êtes un Anonymous et que vous avez attaqué en tant qu'anonymous l'intranet, alors les anonymous ont attaqué l'intranet. D'où la dangerosité d'écrire partout que le hacker est un anonymous.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Grand Maitre B. vous semblez stupéfait que les journalistes ne vérifie pas leurs sources (anonymes ?!?! ;-) . Cela fait bien longtemps que cela ne se fait plus (ou si peu).
Cela me fait pensez quand les médias parlaient d'Internet au début de l'ADSL : Internet c'est le Mal, et les jeux videos changent les gens en machine a tuer (cf: Colombine and co)

----------


## HBK

> Il y a quand même les vrais Anons, ceux qui ont crée l'organisation.


Même ça, c'est sujet à caution. Peut-on vraiment parler d'individus qui se sont activement concertés pour mettre au point une organisation ? Ou bien n'était-ce pas simplement les premiers individus à se revendiquer de cette organisation fantôme (et qui en ont donc défini le concept à cette occasion) ?

C'est un sujet que je connais assez mal, mais l'impression que ça me donne c'est vraiment que les Anons sont plus un concept auquel certains se rattachent qu'un groupe effectif (groupe organisé).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

C'est pas faux. D'où le problème que pose l'article 323-4 du Code pénal. Est-il applicable à un hacker qui se revendique Anonymous ?

----------


## HBK

Là, je connais assez mal les lois ainsi que leur "esprit". Mais si je me fie à ce qui est cité de l'article 323-4, ce qui importe ce n'est pas l'appartenance à un groupe en tant que tel, mais le fait que l'action soit concertée, organisée. Autrement dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'un hacker se revendique d'Anonymous que cet article est applicable. Mais s'il utilise cette revendication pour organiser une attaque (avec la complicité d'autres individus se revendiquant d'Anonymous, par exemple), alors cet article est probablement applicable. Edit : Mais il ne l'est pas de par la revendication d'appartenance, il l'est de par la préparation que la revendication a permis. Ouais je sais, c'est tordu.

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce qu'il y a une réelle différence avec d'autres situations irl, comme le terrorisme : monsieur lambda fait sauter une bombe, et dit à la police qu'il fait partie d'eta, ou de la branche corse d'al qaida ou je ne sais quoi. Le soir meme, tous les JT annoncent qu'un corse d'al qaida a été capturé en flagrant démit sur les lieux d'un attentat.
Là encore, les membres ne sont pas identifiés, n'importe qui un peu crétin ou très amateur de douches collectives pourrait se réclamer d'un groupe terroriste. A défaut d'avoir été prévu, le cas a déjà du être rencontré par la justice ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Là, je connais assez mal les lois ainsi que leur "esprit". Mais si je me fie à ce qui est cité de l'article 323-4, ce qui importe ce n'est pas l'appartenance à un groupe en tant que tel, mais le fait que l'action soit concertée, organisée. Autrement dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'un hacker se revendique d'Anonymous que cet article est applicable. Mais s'il utilise cette revendication pour organiser une attaque (avec la complicité d'autres individus se revendiquant d'Anonymous, par exemple), alors cet article est probablement applicable. Edit : Mais il ne l'est pas de par la revendication d'appartenance, il l'est de par la préparation que la revendication a permis. Ouais je sais, c'est tordu.


L'article 323-4 du Code pénal dispose que "la participation à un groupement formé ou à une entente établie en vue de la préparation, caractérisée par un ou plusieurs faits matériels, d'une ou de plusieurs des infractions prévues par les articles 323-1 à 323-3-1 est punie des peines prévues pour l'infraction elle-même ou pour l'infraction la plus sévèrement réprimée".

Dans notre cas, c'est donc la participation à un groupe, en vue de la préparation d'un acte de piratage qui est réprimé. Ce n'est pas forcément le groupe entier qui doit pirater pour que l'article soit applicable. D'ailleurs, ça n'aurait aucun sens. De la même manière, que faire partie d'un groupe terroriste permet l'application de 323-4 sans qu'il soit besoin que chacun de ses membres ait posé la bombe. Bin Laden lui-même ne pilotait pas les avions le 11 septembre. 

Donc, si tu fais partie des Anonymous et que tu commets un acte de piratage en te réclamant de ce groupe, l'article 323-4 devrait être applicable. Dire que le hacker est membre des Anonymous, ce n'est pas anodin, c'est pas comme si on arrêtait un hacker et qu'on précisait qu'il est aussi membre du club de gym local (news flash: un membre du Gold Gym a piraté l'intranet du Ministère de la santé et des sports !). Dire que le hacker est membre des Anonymous, c'est dire que le groupe des Anons est mêlé à ce hacking. D'où l'application de l'article 323-4 est en question.




> Est-ce qu'il y a une réelle différence avec d'autres situations irl, comme le terrorisme : monsieur lambda fait sauter une bombe, et dit à la police qu'il fait partie d'eta, ou de la branche corse d'al qaida ou je ne sais quoi. Le soir meme, tous les JT annoncent qu'un corse d'al qaida a été capturé en flagrant démit sur les lieux d'un attentat.
> Là encore, les membres ne sont pas identifiés, n'importe qui un peu crétin ou très amateur de douches collectives pourrait se réclamer d'un groupe terroriste. A défaut d'avoir été prévu, le cas a déjà du être rencontré par la justice ?


Ben tu vois, on connaît quand même pas mal de mecs d'Al Qaïda, en tous les cas, le haut de la pyramide est connu. Un corse qui se revendiquerait de ce mouvement ne serait pas forcément pris au sérieux. Surtout s'il fait sauter une bergerie d'un cousin. Mais même si Colona avait prétendu faire partie d'Al Qaïda ça n'aurait pas marché, il n'en a absolument pas le profil. La police qui infiltre les milieux terroristes a ses indices: si le mec revient d'un voyage de 3 mois en Afghanistan par exemple, ou s'il est connu pour tenir un journal à haute teneur intégriste etc... on peut  croire à son affiliation. Mais si le mec dit juste, je suis affilié Al Qaïda, ça va pas forcément passer. Alors que les Anons, franchement, personne ne sait qui se cache derrière. Du coup, le moindre hacker peut se déclarer Anons.

Ceci dit ton propos est juste et le problème peut se poser dans bien d'autres cas que celui des Anonymous.

----------


## HBK

> L'article 323-4 du Code pénal dispose que "la participation à un groupement formé ou à une entente établie en vue de la préparation, caractérisée par un ou plusieurs faits matériels, d'une ou de plusieurs des infractions prévues par les articles 323-1 à 323-3-1 est punie des peines prévues pour l'infraction elle-même ou pour l'infraction la plus sévèrement réprimée".


Je pense que le mot clé ici est "en vue de la préparation". Il faut que la "revendication de l'appartenance aux Anons" soit "en vue de la préparation du hack". Donc, en l'occurrence, je pense qu'il ne faudrait pas tant s'intéresser à l'appartenance aux Anonymous qu'au fait que cette appartenance ait pu avoir un rapport avec l'acte commis. Mais je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## Emerion

375000 toujours po corrige...

----------


## Eloween

> moi aussi je peux dire que je suis un Anon.


Bien ....  maintenant qu'on a tes aveux signés on va pouvoir parler finance  :;):

----------


## henshin

Bien sur que non. Son PC a pu être hacké par les Anonymous pour que GMB porte le chapeau à leur place et que le groupe continue à faire parler de lui.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Si j'ai bien compris l'affirmation de la part de la justice qu'un "hacker" est membre des "Anonymous" permet avant tout d'alourdir la peine, et tout cela aurait un but dissuasif.

"C'est pas cela qu'on appelle du fascisme.", Kyle Broslowsky.

----------


## LaVaBo

Si j'ai.bien compris, pour l'instant ça n'est pas la Justice qui l'affirme, mais un des 2 gars en cause qui en aurait parlé et les medias qui ont repris son propos comme étant acquis. Toute l'interrogation de GMB porte justement sur la question : est-ce que la Justice va prendre cet élément en considération ?

[edit]ajout majuscule à Justice, je ne vais pas dénigrer l'objet des sentiments plus ou moins humides de GMB.

----------


## SAYA

@lavabo 


> les médias qui ont repris son propos comme étant acquis


 : histoire d'en rajouter une couche, s'ils vérifiaient leurs sources (bien souvent connues, je pense que les anonymes sont rejetées pour la plupart) il y aurait moins de bla.. bla.. dans les journaux et surtout quel bonheur pour eux s'ils mettent un peu la *****
Et de toute façon pour se faire "mousser" (enfin quand on a pas grand chose dans le cigare) ou par manque de courage pour afficher sa pensée (surtout quand on a la liberté d'expression) c'est tellement plus facile de se camoufler derrière les "anonymous"  ou autres mouvements fanatiques.. mais ce n'est que mon humble avis et ça n'engage que moi.

ajout majuscule : la justice est un principe, donc minuscule ; le Ministère de la Justice (dans ce cas, la Justice est prise en tant qu'Institution) c'est comme "article de loi" mais la Loi.

----------


## SAYA

@G_M_B, bientôt un nouvel article qui fera l'objet d'une news dont on se pourlèche à l'avance. Revoilà les Anonymous en vengeurs masqués.




> Christy Clark, a lancé l'idée d'engager une discussion nationale sur l'opportunité de faire de la cyber-intimidation un délit puni par la loi.


http://www.europe1.fr/International/...ngent-1278633/

----------

